# Artificial head/chest mount opinions?



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Normally I just mount my fans and beards on a wood plaque, saw the plastic head/chest mounts on gander mountain website and thinking about changing it up this year, any of you guys used them ? Are th realistic or cheesy looking?


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been looking into possibly doing the same thing myself.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

My next turkey will be this


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

That's sweet looking but I'm looking at a 40 dollar mount as opposed to a 400 dollar one lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gene not sure if that is the dumbest turkey mount or the coolest I have seen. Either way it's unique.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Gene not sure if that is the dumbest turkey mount or the coolest I have seen. Either way it's unique.


I only have 1 turkey mount and it is the first bird I killed after my Dad passed away. Every tom is basically the same so I would never get another mounted, but thought this is a cool mount that could be put anywhere. So next time Gage begs to have his bird mounted, I'm going this route as a more space/cost friendly choice.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are two of mine... The one on the left was my first bird ever... the one on the right was the second (that bust was from Walmart). I have a bunch more fans in the basement waiting for me to figure out what to do with them...


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Is the one on the left a artificial chest/head too? If so any clue what brand it is?


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

cwalker5586 said:


> Is the one on the left a artificial chest/head too? If so any clue what brand it is?


I will get both brands tonight and update the post tomorrow. I liked the one on the left because it looked more realistic to me, but I'm not sure they make them like that any more. Like I said, I will get the info tonight and update.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok sound good thanks


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

cwalker5586 said:


> Ok sound good thanks


Sorry for the delay... The darker one on the left is from Outdoor Products. The one on the left is from Cherokee Sports. I think the first one was from Gander and the second one was from Walmart.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Van ****'s has one.........http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/K7203-P75C31.aspx
It's more expensive but, I'll bet it's pretty good looking.
I used one of their plaques to do a mount for my brother a few years ago.......


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok thanks, think I'll go with the one on the left, looks more realistic


----------

